# Does your GAS stretch to camera straps?



## GuyF (Apr 22, 2016)

Yum yum, feel the quality.

http://www.4vdesign.it/en/collections-alatop


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2016)

Meh. Would pair with the Nikon Df or a Fuji. I do have several straps (and other camera support devices), but basic black functionality pairs best with black cameras and white lenses.


----------



## slclick (Apr 22, 2016)

One thing I have found is that with straps (mostly handstraps) I found what works and stuck with it. No GAS.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't use the Canon provided strap, as it is too much advertisement for thieves. I bought a simple black one, but nothin' fancy.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't use strap, just bare hands!


----------



## tolusina (Apr 23, 2016)

Kevlar.

http://www.upstrap-pro.com/category/camera-straps-full-list.html


----------



## scyrene (Apr 23, 2016)

I attached the strap that came with my camera when I got it, and it's served perfectly well ever since. Beyond working well, I see no use in changing it - unlike buying a new lens, filter, or specialist software, say, that could actually alter my output. But I'm not the most fashion conscious person, to put it mildly


----------



## j-nord (Apr 23, 2016)

Home made braided paracord strap for me, only when hiking or traveling otherwise no strap.


----------



## pwp (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm afraid I plunged headlong into excessive and expensive straps acquisition. But it was more in the context of a search for the Holy Grail, a strap system that perfectly suited my needs. It started with a diversion into the SpiderPro holster system. It's remarkably good. And still easily the best of the holster systems.

The straps that ship with Canons are fairly vulgar advertising platforms, but nevertheless functional if you're happy with a bog-basic neckstrap. So the adventure started with the name on everyone's lips, BlackRapid. BR promoted and marketed themselves extremely effectively, but the system just didn't work for me. The end came when the BR screw extracted itself and the thread on the base of a gripped 5DII while under modest pressure. Messy. That was it for BR.

Next came the conceptually clever but ultimately too heavy and poorly executed Carry Speed system. I bought the lot, singles in different flavors, doubles that were a design disaster...will I ever learn? Black Rapid finally killed off CarrySpeed through litigation, claiming the sling strap was their invention. Well maybe, but ask a few gun-owners over the past few centuries if they used sling straps. BR was better financed and did prevail. Tough.

Then came the best of the lot and what I've now been using for years. It's the most flexible and adaptable of the lot, the very clever straps from Peak Design. https://www.peakdesign.com/product/straps/ I have about four or five of their straps. Just brilliant. Less successful was the Peak Design camera clip system. https://www.peakdesign.com/product/clips/ Compared to Spider Pro Holster, it's slow, awkward and for me a complete waste of money. They're probably fine for very small cameras but for gripped FF bodies or 1-Series they're a complete non-starter.

So did I find my camera straps holy-grail? Yes! 100% satisfaction with Peak Design.

-pw


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 23, 2016)

Good max length, but I'm not 100% sure on the styling, though. FWIW I have leather "footprint" straps on my Fujis - http://footprintstraps.blogspot.com.au/and I like them a lot. My SLRs are generally rocking Tamrac N45 straps.

Straps are an important part of a camera and are worth serious consideration. You know your GAS has stretched a little too far when you start debating the pros and cons of various soft release buttons.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2016)

I have always used the one which came with the camera, but will need to change it soon as is beginning to fray a little - probably caused through contact with too much sweat etc.

I googled the paracord straps and am surprised nobody seems to be making them and retailing them. I would gladly buy a quality paracord strap, looks good and strong!

Those peakdesign do look like seat belts! Nothing wrong with that, but still. pwp is it the "slide" peakdesign strap that you have? Have never seen them for sale in APAC.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

pwp said:


> I'm afraid I plunged headlong into excessive and expensive straps acquisition. But it was more in the context of a search for the Holy Grail, a strap system that perfectly suited my needs. It started with a diversion into the SpiderPro holster system. It's remarkably good. And still easily the best of the holster systems.
> 
> The straps that ship with Canons are fairly vulgar advertising platforms, but nevertheless functional if you're happy with a bog-basic neckstrap. So the adventure started with the name on everyone's lips, BlackRapid. BR promoted and marketed themselves extremely effectively, but the system just didn't work for me. The end came when the BR screw extracted itself and the thread on the base of a gripped 5DII while under modest pressure. Messy. That was it for BR.
> 
> ...



+1000 

I went through many changes of straps. Used a Sunsniper for years due to the bungee shock absorber. Really liked that for the 70-200 or heavier loads. After getting the first Slide (after the major design bungle fix) it has replaced all other straps. Really a superb product. Also a local product as I can go right to the SF home base. Now in blue and red (to match your "L"'s) beside black 

I did Gordy's for most of my Fujis but just got tired of the cutting into my neck. Buy paracord straps ?!?! Those you can make for pennies on the dollar you just need to google the instructions, like giant survival bracelets.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2016)

I was unhappy putting the original strap around my neck, I got stiff and sore. I bought a Black Rapid strap and its fine.

However, I do have a ton of straps from vintage film SLR's. Many of them are worn and in questionable condition(much loved), but a few are nice. I should pull them out, hang them up and take some photos.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was unhappy putting the original strap around my neck, I got stiff and sore. I bought a Black Rapid strap and its fine.
> 
> However, I do have a ton of straps from vintage film SLR's. Many of them are worn and in questionable condition(much loved), but a few are nice. I should pull them out, hang them up and take some photos.



I've had two BR straps fail on me sending my rig to the cement, one with a 5D2/50L and the other with a 5D3/70-200 2.8. Both at the carabineer/strap attachment... That metal is weak and will stretch out the opening where the pin allows it to swivel, it cocks in there sideways and under a load will pop out. I will never attach one to any of my cameras again.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 23, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I was unhappy putting the original strap around my neck, I got stiff and sore. I bought a Black Rapid strap and its fine.
> ...



I've heard a few with various issues, I've kept a eye on mine, but have seen no issues like that. I wonder if there were a bad batch?


----------



## pwp (Apr 23, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> ...pwp is it the "slide" peakdesign strap that you have?



I have two Slides and (I just counted) three Leash straps. The Slides came later. They're both great. The narrow, less bulky Leash is fine with a 1-Series or gripped 5DIII with lenses up to 24-70 f/2.8II. The bulkier Slides I use with heavier setups, most often a 1-Series with 70-200 f/2.8isII. At events and some sports, I run with two bodies one slung on either side. It took a little experimenting but the strap attachment configuration works best as in the image. A typical setup will be the 5DIII with 24-70 on the left and 1-Series or 7DII on the right with 70-200. It may seem pedantic, but this works best if you put the lighter 5DIII on first, then the heavier one on the right after that. It makes a workable difference. 

-pw


----------



## pwp (Apr 23, 2016)

BTW those Kevlar attachment strings look like a weak link, and I bought a dozen spares. I still have a dozen spares after a few years. I'd trust these fragile looking strings with my life. As soon as I see any fraying, they'll come off and be replaced with what looks like a lifetime supply of spares.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Apr 23, 2016)

CR Backup Admin said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I've had two BR straps fail on me sending my rig to the cement, one with a 5D2/50L and the other with a 5D3/70-200 2.8. Both at the carabineer/strap attachment... That metal is weak and will stretch out the opening where the pin allows it to swivel, it cocks in there sideways and under a load will pop out. I will never attach one to any of my cameras again.
> ...



Keeping an eye on them probably won't do you much good. They'll likely look 100% perfect right up until they let go. 

Like Pookie, I'll never go near BR again. 

-pw


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 23, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> I don't use the Canon provided strap, as it is too much advertisement for thieves. I bought a simple black one, but nothin' fancy.


I have a friend with a 5D III and the camera strap proudly tells the world that it is a 30D.....


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

CR Backup Admin said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Mine happened over a 2-3 year period with units purchased over a year between. Both times BR told me it was essentially my fault for not checking the condition of the hardware and would only cover the replacement of the carabiner/swivel. I do check often with every strap, especially with heavier loads. The problem was that it looked fine, but the pin head gets cocked into the hole sideways under load... then it pops out without warning. The 50 survived with minor scuffs... the 70-200 was an expensive repair. The cameras were spared by the lenses taking the full force of the impact. Once burnt, twice... 

I actually liked them but I will never trust them again.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Buy paracord straps ?!?! Those you can make for pennies on the dollar you just need to google the instructions, like giant survival bracelets.



But that can be said about many things. First I have not got a clue where to buy paracord from, and secondly a bit of pro workmanship to make a nice shoulder or neck support as part of the design etc. would be nice. Perhaps a business opportunity for someone.



pwp said:


> BTW those Kevlar attachment strings look like a weak link, and I bought a dozen spares. I still have a dozen spares after a few years. I'd trust these fragile looking strings with my life. As soon as I see any fraying, they'll come off and be replaced with what looks like a lifetime supply of spares.
> 
> -pw



Thanks, for sharing and am glad you mentioned what does indeed look like a very weak link! I am not sure I am as brave as you though. Those attachment strings do not look as if they would stand much sweat, and high temperatures for long.

Will see if a local camera shop stocks them, as I am going to need to replace my Canon strap soon.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

pwp said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



You've experienced this too? Everytime I mention this story to others they look at me with disbelief and exclaim how much they love them. 

With the Peak Design I was worried at first about the attachment too. It was more a worry about how it was molded into that circular tab. Bought an extra set JIC but have never had to replace any of them yet. I may just do it as a preemptive but so far haven't felt the need. The first batch of PD's had a nasty design flaw with reports of dropped rigs due to failure of that connection but that was resolved it hasn't been seen since. I actually tested mine with a 50lb weight and bounced it up and down for as long as my arm could hold out. Didn't budge at all. I hang up to a 200 f/2 on it without worry at this point. For gunslinging (2 rigs) I use the PD leashes on a Lowepro S&F Technical Harness. Works beautifully.

That material isn't Kevlar as that has a much worse wear characteristic. It's Dyneema/Spectra and crazy strong. I do trust my life with it when kite-surfing or snowboarding. It's an integral component of most modern kite rigging and many of my high-end snowboards. That is supporting my weight under extreme forces... much more than a camera and lens. I won't say exactly how much but definitely a lot more weight


----------



## pwp (Apr 23, 2016)

Pookie said:


> That material isn't Kevlar as that has a much worse wear characteristic. It's Dyneema/Spectra and crazy strong. I do trust my life with it when kite-surfing or snowboarding. It's an integral component of most modern kite rigging and many of my high-end snowboards. That is supporting my weight under extreme forces... much more than a camera and lens. I won't say exactly how much but definitely a lot more weight



Hey you're right! I suspect this is an upgrade material used on the Anchors. 
https://www.peakdesign.com/product/straps/anchors-4-pack/
Note to anyone with remaining uncertainty on Peak Design strap anchors..._Trust These Anchors_!

Here's a paper from Peak Design discussing anchor strength:
https://support.peakdesign.com/hc/en-us/articles/203702175-Anchor-Strength-Anchor-Wear-Anchor-Engineering

My spares must be the old Kevlar material, And they've been fine! The new Dyneema anchors must be awesome.

-pw


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 23, 2016)

I use a BR strap extensively and haven't had any problems, but, I don't open up the carabiner, leaving the screw lock done up all the time, and I put the strap on by scewing it into the thread on a heavy duty plate I got from B&H that also has a dovetail plate built in to attach to my Acratech head.

I climb up and down tall ladders at building sites as well as doing events, so please don't tell me it's going to fail! :'(


----------



## Gnocchi (Apr 23, 2016)

Lucky camera strap for me. Leather black and red, abit wider and longer than normal and australian made. I love it! Super comfy.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2016)

Gnocchi said:


> Lucky camera strap for me. Leather black and red, abit wider and longer than normal and australian made. I love it! Super comfy.



They look really nice, Gnocchi. I love the fact that you can personalise them with your name or whatever too! Very cool. How long have you had yours, does it last well?


----------



## GuyF (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Op/tech. I don't have a strap attached to my camera body - just hold it or stick it in a bag - but I do use Op/tech straps on my big lenses. Cheap and reliable.


----------



## Cory (Apr 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKCBWRU59zk


----------



## romanr74 (Apr 23, 2016)

straps are all about style! 
i don't like the canon straps yelling at everyone my body make & model. 
i love the artisan & artist straps (and bags btw).


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 23, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> straps are all about style!
> i don't like the canon straps yelling at everyone my body make & model.



Not for me, they're not (about style). In my case, they're all about comfort, security and utility.

I've never used the supplied Canon straps, because they're just not comfortable. They remain in their original wrappers in the boxes their bodies were shipped in. But I don't think they're gaudy or vulgar, nor am I sold on the argument that they are "thief magnets." Most of our gear looks plenty expensive, regardless of the straps attached to it.

My bodies are stored on my equipment shelf without any straps attached. I frequently use them without any straps, but I have a collection of hand straps and sling straps ready for use if/when needed. (I will often put the camera into a bag or backpack without straps, but toss a strap into the front pouch, just in case I decide I need one.)

No one has mentioned Custom SLR yet; I have one of their Glide One straps with the C-Loop strap mount, and find it very comfortable and convenient to use. I like that the strap mount can be attached to the tripod mount of the body, grip or lens, as appropriate.

@ *pwp*, I don't have any experience with the Peak Design products, but I have browsed through their site, and plan on trying them out, next time I'm in the market. Thanks for your feedback on your experience with them.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 23, 2016)

Please, please, google "Camera strap failures", see if you notice anything.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> I use a BR strap extensively and haven't had any problems, but, I don't open up the carabiner, leaving the screw lock done up all the time, and I put the strap on by scewing it into the thread on a heavy duty plate I got from B&H that also has a dovetail plate built in to attach to my Acratech head.
> 
> I climb up and down tall ladders at building sites as well as doing events, so please don't tell me it's going to fail! :'(



It's not the actual carabiner that fails... alls good until you hear the crunch of thousands of dollar hitting the ground


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

tolusina said:


> Please, please, google "Camera strap failures", see if you notice anything.



The ones you see of the peak design were the ones from the early first run that I mentioned, this has not happened since the redesign. Unlike other brands Peak Design admitted the problem and made good with the repairs.

Wow.. the BR failures are worse than my two failures. Metal did not shear off like this !!! http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3479698


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2016)

tolusina said:


> Please, please, google "Camera strap failures", see if you notice anything.



Top hit: Peak Design. 

First page of results even split between Peak and BR. 

Your point? Given that Peak had a publicized design flaw and BR seems to be the most popular among those replacing the OEM strap, the search results are unsurprising. 

I trust my BR straps, generally have $9K-20K on them. Google also 'reports' lots of engine and transmission failures for my make/model of car...


----------



## GuyF (Apr 23, 2016)

tolusina said:


> Please, please, google "Camera strap failures", see if you notice anything.



No mention of Op/Tech failures 

Any more fans of Op/Tech out there?


----------



## LDS (Apr 23, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Yum yum, feel the quality.



Nice if you also carry a leather camera bag also with a gold-plated Leica inside, and you're used to shoot at a golf club...


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Please, please, google "Camera strap failures", see if you notice anything.
> ...



Honestly, could care less if your rig takes a dump or your car blows up. Just a point of warning from someone that has had it happen... twice. I felt the same way as you until the 70-200 hit the pavement. 

The point, unlike Black Rapid, Peak Design admitted there was a problem and immediately fixed the problem. That top hit you see was for the first set that came out. BR looks the other way and keeps on selling the same unit. Oh, they will cover the cost of any damage... to the swivel


----------



## Pookie (Apr 23, 2016)

GuyF said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Please, please, google "Camera strap failures", see if you notice anything.
> ...



Yea, cheapest strap for 1000's of dollars dangling. Choose wisely or choose the cheapest and upgrade your CPS immediately


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2016)

Pookie said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...



Sorry that someone pissed in your wheaties this morning, I guess your cringe at the sour flavor made you close your eyes, and you missed the point after all.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 24, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Google also 'reports' lots of engine and transmission failures for my make/model of car...



False flag my friend.

If you searched for engine and/or trans failures in general without specifying make/model of car and the returns predominately featured one or two makes/models, you'd likely dismiss thoughts of purchasing those.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 24, 2016)

I hate straps, ALL of them.
Never use them unless I need to carry multiple bodies without bags and then a nice wide neck strap suffices.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 24, 2016)

Pookie said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > No mention of Op/Tech failures
> ...



Cheapest does not always mean it is the worse. Just look at Nikon's flagship D5 vs Canon's 1DX Mark II. We all know that cheapest in that scenario is definitely better! ;D

Also the OEM straps that come with the camera are extremely robust, I have never had one fail and mine is only fraying a little around the bit it connects to the camera due to sweat, rain extreme heat and having never been washed! 

I like the look of the OpTech Pro ones, and the reviews for them are very impressive, with people using them with heavy kit.

If I were in charge of PeakDesign I would be reading this thread very carefully, as no matter how many people tell you that those little connector threads / strings are super strong etc. they don't look it! True we should not buy on what things look like, but frankly I think they should either add a second string or make them wider so at least psychologically they look stronger. Personally I would go for the second string option and sell it as an emergency system in the case one were to break.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2016)

tolusina said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Google also 'reports' lots of engine and transmission failures for my make/model of car...
> ...



So by that logic, we should all dismiss Peak Design and Black Rapid straps, right?


----------



## slclick (Apr 24, 2016)

I find myself using a strap less and less over the years. I always have a handstrap connected (Custom SLR on an L plate) but rarely will I use a neck strap and if I do it's a BR Cross.


----------



## Gnocchi (Apr 24, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Gnocchi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky camera strap for me. Leather black and red, abit wider and longer than normal and australian made. I love it! Super comfy.
> ...


Ive had it a while, maybe 18months, very well made and sturdy! Still looks like new I guess.


----------



## d (Apr 24, 2016)

tolusina said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Google also 'reports' lots of engine and transmission failures for my make/model of car...
> ...



If you searched for planets of our solar system where the most humans have died, you'd dismiss ever living on Earth and would be volunteering for the first trip to Mars.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 24, 2016)

Gnocchi said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Gnocchi said:
> ...



Yes, they do look terrific. What type of leather is it? Love the red wine and black ones, and think the fact you can emboss them with your name, or whatever, is great.


----------



## pwp (Apr 24, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry that someone pissed in your wheaties this morning, I guess your cringe at the sour flavor made you close your eyes, and you missed the point after all.


Aww Neuro, you used to set high standards of courtesy at CR and be so polite...this doesn't suit you.

-pw


----------



## GuyF (Apr 24, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Yea, cheapest strap for 1000's of dollars dangling. Choose wisely or choose the cheapest and upgrade your CPS immediately



Choose wisely or choose the cheapest? Ah yes, I forgot that cost and quality were mutually exclusive. 

I think if Op/Tech straps were breaking on a regular basis we'd have heard about it by now.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 24, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, cheapest strap for 1000's of dollars dangling. Choose wisely or choose the cheapest and upgrade your CPS immediately
> ...



My Canon strap that came from CPS was made by Op-Tech. Apparanently Canon thinks they are reliable enough for their professional customers. Personally, I've never had a problem with it and I like the modular design.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 24, 2016)

d said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


This is relevant to trusting expensive cameras/lenses from badly designed straps how?
How about searching for planets where the most cameras have fallen from BR or PD straps?


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 24, 2016)

I love my Carry Speed strap. I haven't had one issue with it over the 3+ years using it. Too bad Black Rapid shut them down. I recently purchased the dual camera strap from Hold Fast Gear. http://holdfastgear.com/collections/money-maker

I really don't like switching lenses during a wedding as I just don't have the dexterity with my short sausage fingers to do it in a swift manner. I recently purchased a 6D to go with my 5D3 for this dual camera strap setup.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Guy. 
Yes, another fan of OpTech, I use their short 3/8 webbing (like comes with their cushioned neck strap http://optechusa.com/system-connectors/3-8-webbing-connectors.html) to make short handles for each camera. I also use a black rapid twin strap setup. For all those complaining of failures, do you do no routine maintenance? Before I go out I check lenses are clean, batteries are charged, memory cards are in and general condition of straps, and other accessories. (Almost mandatory automotive comparison, it would be like using your car without checking your levels regularly!) I have noticed that my BR pivot is getting a bit loose and from the more detailed explanation of the failure mode I will try applying this type of rolling action to the pin to see if it is going to lever through the hole. 
Update, checked wear and it appears to be a long way from any risk of failure, I think the webbing may be the highest risk as it is getting a bit woolly on one edge now though it does not concern me yet. 
I have had one scare which is down to using a sling, and that was the lens latch getting bumped and the body falling off, fortunately I had read of this happening on here and already had a safety link from strap to camera body, (one of these http://optechusa.com/system-connectors.html/) so hopefully this would catch my gear in the case of a failure. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GuyF said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Please, please, google "Camera strap failures", see if you notice anything.
> ...


----------



## pwp (Apr 25, 2016)

JohnUSA said:


> I love my Carry Speed strap. I haven't had one issue with it over the 3+ years using it. Too bad Black Rapid shut them down. I recently purchased the dual camera strap from Hold Fast Gear. http://holdfastgear.com/collections/money-maker
> 
> I really don't like switching lenses during a wedding as I just don't have the dexterity with my short sausage fingers to do it in a swift manner. I recently purchased a 6D to go with my 5D3 for this dual camera strap setup.



I see on the Hold Fast Gear website that they pay a license fee to BR, presumably based on BR's contestable assertion that they invented the sling strap. This is a genuinely weird planet we live on.

It looks like the dual camera strap from Hold Fast Gear is better sorted out from the overly complex and fiddly example from Carry Speed which I wasted my money on a few years ago. Their regular sling straps were better. Sadly that's all history now.

Like you I need to work with two bodies on many jobs, and have worked through a number of different configurations, SpiderPro Holsters on the twin holster belt (very good), a pair of BR's slung one each side (until the big $$$ BR fail...), then a pair of CarrySpeed slings one each side. CarrySpeed slings are fine on their own, but not as a pair. Then the debacle that was the Carry Speed Dual. OMG what a shemozzle. Finally the best of all, a pair of utterly simple Peak Design slings, one each side. This dual setup is so good I don't even notice it. 

-pw


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Meh. Would pair with the Nikon Df or a Fuji. I do have several straps (and other camera support devices), but basic black functionality pairs best with black cameras and white lenses.



Neuro, all that and a flair for style!

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 25, 2016)

pwp said:


> I'm afraid I plunged headlong into excessive and expensive straps acquisition. But it was more in the context of a search for the Holy Grail, a strap system that perfectly suited my needs. It started with a diversion into the SpiderPro holster system. It's remarkably good. And still easily the best of the holster systems.
> 
> The straps that ship with Canons are fairly vulgar advertising platforms, but nevertheless functional if you're happy with a bog-basic neckstrap. So the adventure started with the name on everyone's lips, BlackRapid. BR promoted and marketed themselves extremely effectively, but the system just didn't work for me. The end came when the BR screw extracted itself and the thread on the base of a gripped 5DII while under modest pressure. Messy. That was it for BR.
> 
> ...



Why is it your Holy Grail say vs. BR?


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 25, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> I use a BR strap extensively and haven't had any problems, but, I don't open up the carabiner, leaving the screw lock done up all the time, and I put the strap on by scewing it into the thread on a heavy duty plate I got from B&H that also has a dovetail plate built in to attach to my Acratech head.
> 
> I climb up and down tall ladders at building sites as well as doing events, so please don't tell me it's going to fail! :'(


I have been using BR many years. They have a protective cap to ensure that the carabiner doesn't come undone.

I have L plates attached to my cameras. 

I recently discovered and started using B2-FABN.

I put Locktite on the threads of the BR stud then the stud into the B2-FABN. Never comes apart, and, with the easy disconnect, the camera is ready in a snap to attach to a tripod.

Check it out.

sek
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Quick-Release-Clamps_3/ScrewKnobClamps?_ga=1.52824941.494491157.1456384640


----------



## pwp (Apr 25, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid I plunged headlong into excessive and expensive straps acquisition. But it was more in the context of a search for the Holy Grail, a strap system that perfectly suited my needs. It started with a diversion into the SpiderPro holster system. It's remarkably good. And still easily the best of the holster systems.
> ...



Apart from the expensive, thankfully insured smash thanks to a BR fail, there are a few things that work better for me with PD. Having instant multiple choice attachment points is a big one, and having two attachment points vs one means you avoid the characteristic BR "swing". I leave zero-weight PD Anchors at all possible points, including on the foot of big whites. You evolve the perfect choice of attachment points for every setup to achieve a balance that is right for you.

I know BR has their solution, but I prefer leaving my base Arca Swiss plate permanently attached and unencumbered. The thread on the base of a camera or grip is primarily designed for downward "push" pressure rather than the "pull" exerted when used as a strap mount. I have direct experience here with the thread in a 5DII grip popping out with equally expensive consequences, not least the inability to properly finish a job. 

Lastly, BR is not a company I have a lot of admiration for, in part because of their well financed and aggressive legal demolition job of CarrySpeed, claiming the sling strap was their invention. Refer to the often used example of rifle sling straps over the centuries... 

Peak Design on the other hand is a company I feel I can admire. From the time of their first Kickstarter campaign something about them has just chimed with me from innovation, corporate and ethical viewpoints. When the wide Slide strap first shipped, there were manufacturing issues that did cause well documented problems. PD were instantly 100% upfront, contacted every buyer of anything they'd ever bought from PD including non-Slide buyers, took full responsibility, fixed what needed to be fixed and shipped properly manufactured replacements without a whimper. That takes guts.

-pw


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up re the PD strap. Using a few cameras, I like the idea of multiple attachment points. I'll have to look into it a bit more.

I've got a BR strap. I don't use it often. It works ok with bigger lenses. But I rarely use them, and it seems overkill for me most of the time. Also, many of my shots are usually tripod based and I find it annoying having to remove the strap. In the past, there have been many threads about using Loctite, and secondary attachment points for extra security for people who are concerned.


----------



## sootzzs (Apr 25, 2016)

> Peak Design on the other hand is a company I feel I can admire. From the time of their first Kickstarter campaign something about them has just chimed with me from innovation, corporate and ethical viewpoints. When the wide Slide strap first shipped, there were manufacturing issues that did cause well documented problems. PD were instantly 100% upfront, contacted every buyer of anything they'd ever bought from PD including non-Slide buyers, took full responsibility, fixed what needed to be fixed and shipped properly manufactured replacements without a whimper. That takes guts.



PWP, I'm looking for a trekking/city walking strap. I have the PD clip and find it not very convenient (you need to be quite precise with inserting/pulling the camera out of the clip. A bit of an angle and it stuck). I usually carry it on my left bag strap. I am considering their Slide, but for the price I could buy Joby's Pro strap+Plate (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1007307-REG/joby_jb01302_bww_pro_sling_strap_l_xxl.html, http://joby.com/ultraplate-quick-release-plate ) and don't have to worry about the anchors failure (https://fstoppers.com/originals/why-insurance-could-have-saved-me-when-my-peak-design-strap-failed-59094). I think he had the old anchors but even the new Dyneema ones don't make me feel comfortable (long trekking could apply a lot of pressure on the friction points and I'm not sure you would notice it before it is too late). Is the camera could be really secured behind your back as they show it and not jump all over even when you're jumping over rocks? This was my biggest problem with CarrySpeed. I liked the weight distribution but the swinging killed it on anything more than a lite walk. I also have a handstrap (not PD's) attached to the PD's standard plate (DIY wires) which makes it even harder to put inside the clip. 

Oh...just hit me: you can't really use it with a backpack on your back, do you? It won't slide anymore...Not good at all!


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 25, 2016)

I did replace the original Canon black strap with something better, and have just kept using it since (= a few years), carrying it from camera to camera through upgrades.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 25, 2016)

sootzzs said:


> > Peak Design on the other hand is a company I feel I can admire. From the time of their first Kickstarter campaign something about them has just chimed with me from innovation, corporate and ethical viewpoints. When the wide Slide strap first shipped, there were manufacturing issues that did cause well documented problems. PD were instantly 100% upfront, contacted every buyer of anything they'd ever bought from PD including non-Slide buyers, took full responsibility, fixed what needed to be fixed and shipped properly manufactured replacements without a whimper. That takes guts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The anchors have multiple layers in different colours that show through if/when they begin to wear. The outside layer is black, followed by bright yellow (at which point PD recommends replacing them), followed by red (at which point they say to discontinue use). Makes is easy to notice before there's any real risk.

BTW, I use the capture clip as well and haven't had any real problems with it. It sometimes binds a little bit but a good wiggle usually sets it right. Maybe try cleaning/lubricating?


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 25, 2016)

Once i got the Canon CPS straps, i never had any desire for any other straps... comfortable, sleek, and always on my cameras.


----------



## CapturingLight (Apr 25, 2016)

I use an Op/Tech strap and have generally been happy with it. My gear is not as costly as most here so I like to think my strap price point matches my gear. As I spend more it may be something I upgrade.

Here is my story of the one problem I did have. The body attaches with a standard strap clip. One day a couple of years ago I was standing on a dock by the water with my 5 year old at my side. Like most curious kids he felt compelled to squeeze the clip to see what would happen. Of course it released the body and it fell. I was very fortunate it hit the dock and not the lake. Landing on the boards it did survive unscathed. I sternly expressed my discontent and have not had a repeat incident.

One may consider this a design flaw but you can judge the risk yourself. I chose to keep using the strap.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 25, 2016)

CapturingLight said:


> One may consider this a design flaw but you can judge the risk yourself. I chose to keep using the strap.



Or just make your child wear boxing gloves. That should stop the problem happening again.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 25, 2016)

Started with OP/TECH years ago (decades actually) and I still think they are great.

Used Black Rapid for a couple years which was fine but I got tired of their tendency to rotate and move around so the pads weren't on my shoulder.

Switched to the ultra simple BosStrap back when they still used the clip on the strap and I'm still using them. Soft and strong, works great with the little BR hook that screws into the camera. I've NEVER had the camera side hook rotate or come loose.

The Peak Design looks great but I've never tried them since I'm currently very happy. Unfortunately, the current version of the BosStrap is set up to be permanently attached so I'm not interested in that.

I guess if I were starting from scratch again, I would probably go with either Op/Tech or Peak Designs.


----------



## eli452 (Apr 25, 2016)

Do not see why strap is any different from any other piece of equipment, other than you do not need too many of them simultaneously (unlike lens or flashes etc.). So we look for a better one than the one we have (someone already said "looking for the holly grail"). Myself I use Camdapter Handstrap Pro when polling the camera from the bag and Black Rapid RS-7 when walking about with the camera for better response time.


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2016)

In regards to BR straps moving and pads sliding off shoulders, i switched to the Cross Shot strap with a narrow rubber grip and that solved the issue. I rarely use my OG BR strap any longer.


----------



## Gnocchi (Apr 26, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Gnocchi said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


Not sure on the type of leather used but it is very soft and flexible. not stiff.


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2016)

Luma labs straps are worth a look. I really like my original version of their cinch.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 26, 2016)

Love my BR double, although 98% of the time I use it as single. Especially now when I have only 1 body. Every week I carrd 1DX+70-200/2.8 on it and seems to hold well, hopefully will continue to do that.

Week ago at one gym, I had it hanging by my side and when I reached for the camera, I accidentally pressed the release button instead. Body went flying to the floor. Picked up, clicked back in and continued shooting. Wasn't that tall drop, especially for 1d body, so didn't even think it might do something.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Apr 26, 2016)

To answer the original question yes it does, I've got 3 really good high quality straps that are rough? leather on the shoulder part to avoid the camera's slipping which I bought to replace the horrible 5d3 straps, however for my two 1DX's camera's I went and bought these straps 

http://topodesigns.com/collections/accessories/products/camera-strap They're made from the same material as climbing rope and they can hold up a 1DX with a 70-200 the only problem with them is they do slip on my shoulder a lot more but i love how they look and feel.


However i do have my doubts if the topo designs straps are strong enough to hold the 1d line cameras as they don't have the double attachment point the normal camera straps have


----------



## blanddragon (Apr 26, 2016)

I have exclusively used the UP Strap http://www.upstrap-pro.com/, for the past 10 years. I have them on all 4 of my current cameras. They are awesome in my view.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 26, 2016)

blanddragon said:


> I have exclusively used the UP Strap http://www.upstrap-pro.com/, for the past 10 years. I have them on all 4 of my current cameras. They are awesome in my view.


Minimalist, non-slip pads, secure strength and wear resistance of Kevlar, no non-sense, no Loc-Tite.
Simple, brilliant and elegant attachment
http://www.upstrap-pro.com/attach_diagram.html
Attaches where and as camera engineers intended.

Here's some google for UpStrap failures
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=upstrap+failures
One recall 5 1/2 years ago on three year old straps, two confirmed failures.
So few UpStrap failure reports, a PD report found it's way to the UpStrap specified search 1st page results.

Wonderful we have such a plethora of choices between boring and dependable such as UpStraps and gimmicky devices as BR and PD with dubious and arguable safety for expensive gear.

Yes, arguable. There's a least two threads a year where those with no BR or PD problems are taken aback by the horror stories of those who have experienced failures.

I'll take the boringly dependable and non-controversial nature of UpStrap-Pro, thank you.


----------



## kang159 (Apr 28, 2016)

Used BR until I started hearing the stories of failure.
(still use the BR for SL1 for family outings)


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Apr 28, 2016)

Canon CPS strap is pretty comfy for me I have a setup on them with a RRS L Bracket locker, also uses a hand stap when not connected to the neck strap,


----------



## pwp (Apr 29, 2016)

It's actually a simple $20 spend to convert just about any strap on the planet, including the Canon originals to the convenience and flexibility of the Peak Design anchor system. 
https://www.peakdesign.com/product/straps/anchor-links/

-pw


----------



## Ryanide16 (Apr 29, 2016)

I found the BR to be too bulky and I didn't like the connector. Been using the Peak Design Slide, but find it too wide, unpadded and not long enough. 

I'm replacing it with a Luma Labs Loop 3 http://www.luma-labs.com.

Plus, found this Joby JB01307-PWW Camera Tether for added security: http://www.amazon.com/Joby-JB01307-PWW-Camera-Tether-Charcoal/dp/B00HVT2D4Y?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## kang159 (Apr 29, 2016)

do you guys remove QR plates from your cameras?
wondering because I never remove mine.


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2016)

Ryanide16 said:


> I found the BR to be too bulky and I didn't like the connector. Been using the Peak Design Slide, but find it too wide, unpadded and not long enough.
> 
> I'm replacing it with a Luma Labs Loop 3 http://www.luma-labs.com.
> 
> Plus, found this Joby JB01307-PWW Camera Tether for added security: http://www.amazon.com/Joby-JB01307-PWW-Camera-Tether-Charcoal/dp/B00HVT2D4Y?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00



For everyone who likes the BR system on paper and the connectors but not the pads and straps they should check out the Cross Shot. Pad stays where you want, narrower strap and same hardware. My heaviest setup is a 5D3 with L bracket, arca plate and 70-300L and I have no issues.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Apr 30, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > I use a BR strap extensively and haven't had any problems, but, I don't open up the carabiner, leaving the screw lock done up all the time, and I put the strap on by scewing it into the thread on a heavy duty plate I got from B&H that also has a dovetail plate built in to attach to my Acratech head.
> ...



same as me, i will never use any strap without the B2-FABN, I got 2 of them, I got the B2-mAS on the black rapid rs 5 cargo, im not sure if people know this but optec usa is the same strap that's made for canon cps straps this is what i have the B2-FABN on and it's a hell of allot better than BR for me. I haven't used my BR since then, ill keep it but the optec canon cps strap works sweet for me I can hang my camera like the slings if needed to and I dont need those safty clips the B2-FABN will never come loose on the roughest hike, twist or turn, I just forget about it and sliding in and out is a breeze.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Apr 30, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I was unhappy putting the original strap around my neck, I got stiff and sore. I bought a Black Rapid strap and its fine.
> ...



sorry to hear about that pookie, things have changed today with BR sounds like you had them since day one, I have a BR and that clip your taking about will not bend for crap on what I got today. I heard allot of flaws with BR in the past but not today, it's much better than before with there safety clips.


----------



## Ryanide16 (Apr 30, 2016)

Okay, I receive my Luma Loop 3 sling strap and It is AWESOME!!! The strap is slim but secure at .75" wide. The connector is strong and tight and the pad has leather on top and a neoprene padding that stays in place on your shoulder, even when you slide your camera up and down. The length is good too. I've finally found strap perfection. ;D





http://www.luma-labs.com/products/loop3


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Apr 30, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Yum yum, feel the quality.
> 
> http://www.4vdesign.it/en/collections-alatop


Looking at the Sella, it rocks got a look like optech also but with leather.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 30, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> I don't use the Canon provided strap, as it is too much advertisement for thieves. I bought a simple black one, but nothin' fancy.



Thieves. Hahaha! I think people freely give Canon money. :


----------



## GuyF (May 1, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> Looking at the Sella, it rocks got a look like optech also but with leather.



I don't like the buckle on the Sella but the Lusso or Classic get my vote.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (May 1, 2016)

GuyF said:


> AshtonNekolah said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the Sella, it rocks got a look like optech also but with leather.
> ...



Haha that's why I like it. It's wired and it's different. I'm getting the ALA in carbon fiber and the Sella


----------



## pwp (May 18, 2016)

pwp said:


> It's actually a simple $20 spend to convert just about any strap on the planet, including the Canon originals to the convenience and flexibility of the Peak Design anchor system.
> https://www.peakdesign.com/product/straps/anchor-links/
> 
> -pw



Last week I lost one of my Peak Design Slide straps. Took it off while working on a monopod in a hotel function room and left it there. Annoying mainly because I NEVER lose gear. :-\

The hotel cleaners would have put it straight in the garbage. Seeing as I had a couple of unopened packs of the Anchor Links I mentioned above, I dug out a snazzy looking "ergonomic" curved strap which was an unused gift from CPS and connected up the Anchor Links. This setup gave me an insight as to how good the Peak Design Slide strap really is. It was awkward and unrefined by comparison. So no time was wasted getting a replacement Slide. ;D

-pw


----------



## dawgfanjeff (May 18, 2016)

I use the std. Canon strap. I either sling it around my back when I need both hands to do something else, or if I am not shooting. Generally though, the strap is twisted around my hand into a makeshift handstrap. I adjust the strap length to ensure a nice tight grip on the camera. After a few trials, muscle memory takes over and it's instant. 
I have seen some straps with the swivel attached to the tripod mount, but haven't pulled the trigger on one. I am guessing they are used by pros who are where they are specifically to shoot. Not as a tourist who is also juggling a hot dog, map, dog on a leash, etc...


----------



## RGF (May 22, 2016)

Beautiful strap. Perhaps if I had a leica and wanted to tell the world look at me, I would get one. Not for $150-200.

I'll stick with functionality - BlackRapid for most of my use. Otherwise simple black neck strap.


----------

